# Good out of the Way Spots??



## asiegfried (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey all, I am sure this is a usual post, but I am doing a 2 week U.P. trip in mid-June and am looking for the quietest, nicest, most out of the way spots to fish, I love fishing small mouth but anything will do, I will have a canoe also. Anywhere in the U.P. would work. Thanks!
Aaron


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

If you like fishing for brook trout you might want to try the Driggs River or the Fox River near the town of Seney also if you have a canoe you might want to also try the Manistique River.If you like Pike fishing it is pretty hard to beat Ross Lake which is a little northeast of Seney.All are very remote,but it's awful hard not to find a remote place in the U.P.The Driggs is pretty much just a wading river there is alot of log jams and shallow spots,but the Brook trout fishing can be awsome in August,I usually do good with Rooster tails no live bait needed(you gotta love that)And the Little Two Hearted River is really remote too,it's a good river to do a float on and you can float it all the way to the mouth where is empties into Lake Superior.Good luck on your trip.


----------



## foxangler (Feb 1, 2005)

The Fox river is always a must for me....If you're around the marquette area...there are a few areas there like the Carp and the Chocolay. I know i'm taking my week vacation in July and will be covering most of the UP.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

For a great, but tiring adventure get over to the Porcupine Mts. and portage that canoe down to the Lake of the Clouds. It holds some great smallmouths, being, perhaps one of the best smallie lakes in the U.P.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

how about Craig lake state park or the sylvania wilderness? both areas are basically devoid of motor vehicles and do not allow motors on the lakes. Smallies and pike abound ,along with numerous other species.


----------



## asiegfried (Dec 19, 2004)

Great info, The Fox river in Seney and Carp river lake of the clouds looks like what we are settling on, but still have a long time to change our minds. Great info all!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Be sure to take your camera. There are parts of the Carp River thta holds some of the most beautiful sites this state has to offer. FIshing can be tricky depending on your target species. They get alot of adronmous fish. But there are some section where the resident trout is exceptional. Please P.M me before you go and I will hit you up with a couple of general areas.


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

How about the Big Island Lake National Wilderness Area? My son caught a 12 inch bluegill last time we canoe tripped there.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I thought we didn't mention specific rivers and especially smaller ones


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Sam22 said:


> I thought we didn't mention specific rivers and especially smaller ones


You may be correct. I don't know if we are to mention any river names in the U.P. as there are none in the header?? That would make it awfully tough to discuss any fishing up that way. However, the rivers I have listed I consider big fisheries for up that way. Escanaba, Carp, Two Hearted, Etc. 

No one has listed specific holes or areas. But if you want I would notify a moderator for clarificaiton. :help:

This part is an edit: 
I went back out and looked and Steve had stated in the header Two Hearted and many, many, many others. SO I think it has to do more with our determination and discretion. I personaly feel everyone has been O.K. but once again contact a moderator for clarification.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Sam22 said:


> I thought we didn't mention specific rivers and especially smaller ones


You are correct for the time being anyway. Members are not to name rivers other than those mentioned in the forum heading. In the case of the U.P. the forum heading states:

*The Two Hearted and many, many, others. Please do not reveal specific holes.*

This leaves the naming of streams open for the time being.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

shametamer said:


> how about Craig lake state park or the sylvania wilderness? both areas are basically devoid of motor vehicles and do not allow motors on the lakes. Smallies and pike abound ,along with numerous other species.


Craig Lake is on the top ten polluted lakes in Michigan. Teal Lake by Ishpeming is the no. 1. Its from all the mining and bringing up the harmful stuff during the mining process. :sad:


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Teal lake in Ishpeming is NOT polluted. It has a no motor ban because it was and maybe still is used for the city drinking water. Deer lake in negaunnee is a no kill lake because of mercury. Teal lake at times has AWESOME perch fishing for jumbos and can be very good for walleyes as well. The only thing I question is the fact that they dont allow motors on the lake but as soon as the ice is thick enough almost everybody drives something out there (trucks, sleds, quads). I'm sure that totally defeats the purpose of having a motor ban. However I have never seen anyone get into trouble for doing this but I have heard of tickets issued for motors. Go figure


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Sorry, got my stuff messed up on the lakes. Here is the list. I mistoke Teal lake as Deer Lake.  

The 10 worst mercury-polluted lakes (in terms of fish tissue analysis) in Michigan are as follows: 

1. Deer Lake, Marquette County
2. Chaney Lake, Gogebic County
3. Carp River, Eagle Mills Pump House
4. Craig Lake, Baraga County
5. Escanaba River, Greenwood Reservoir
6. Lake Michigamme, Marquette County
7. Pine Lake, Barry County
8. Menominee River, Sturgeon Falls Impoundment
9. Todd Lake, Osceola County
10. Barton Lake, Kalamazoo County


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

no question pollution is a problem in a lot of the mining area lakes. The post referred to secluded ,out of the way places and that he had a canoe,I certainly wouldn't send him to bay de nocs, lake gogebic,big manistique or some of the larger more ,touristy waters!.....But talkin Deer lake basin.....if ya just wanna experience non stop walleye action..I would bet there is hardly a lake in the U.S. that offers faster action.tis ashame ya can't eat 'em!.........Course pomeroy,langford and beatons over your way might be close to what he is lookin for... We're headed To rainy lake in minn this year, any insights on those waters?


----------



## asiegfried (Dec 19, 2004)

Shametamer, I am not familiar with the rainy lake area but right next door in the Boundary Waters Canoe area is outside of Ely is some of the best small mouth and walleye fishing you will have, had great luck with walleyes on big rapalas on slow trolling getting down about forty feet and the small mouth were great with leeches at sunset. it fast waters the small mouth are great on rooster tails or spoons. watching them sit in ambush for your lure is a ton of fun.


----------



## inthenet (Mar 14, 2003)

Raised in the keewenaw .Try the traprock,sawmill or dreamland for the brooks and canoe the entry for everthing else.Give a pm if you need some contacts there I may be able to help.
Joel


----------

